# Extra storage in a panel van conversion



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

As we spend up to 180 days away at a time we are always looking for extra storage space in our Timberland.

After much searching we came up with the following.




























We have not decided yet how to secure them during travel we will experiment once we have filled the draws.

For those interested the storage sets are available from Argos Spring/Summer catalogue Page 1028 ref 875/3373. Silver Draws.

I'm sure we will find them very useful.

Don


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Good storage Don although I'm not sure about positioning it between the seats, surely you won't be able to get to the back of the van unless you get out and walk round.

We thought long and hard about getting a bike rack and fitting a Fiamma box on the back for extra storage. We came to the conclusion that the only thing that we really needed to put in there was the Khyam Motordome which currently sits across the van behind the front seats. We thought it was a lot of money just to have a clear floor for some journeys and gave up the idea.

So far we've not run out of storage but we do have to pare down for longer trips.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would guess Don would just position it there once established on site and seats swivelled.

I'm sure the real reason is that Maureen has refused to keep getting him a beer from the fridge when he asks, so he keep a few tinnies close to hand surrounded by those frozen packs.

When I saw the first couple of photos I thought he had finally got the IT bug bad and installed a PC Tower system in the van 

Dave


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We are experimenting with a hammock type arrangement (although the material will be taut and flat) secured side to side and suspended in the cab area about 9 inches from the roof to be used for bedding.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The hammock thingy is another good idea although all our bedding fits in our 
overcab cupboard along with the towels, table top and laptop. 

I always envy people those low profiles with overcab window for the light, airy, spacious feel they give an interior, but then I remember what we've got stored up there and think maybe, practically we have a better deal.

Andy


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

For extra storage; these things are invaluable

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080410.p.Car_Boot_Organiser.ar3

I bought one last year and had to wait a whole year to get another six. They stick to carpet and each other like you know what to what. I manage to keep my ramps and EHU lead in the one that I have used all year, the new ones will hold just about everything else securely under the beds. Best be quick though as the special is on today and they sell fast.

Steamdrivenandy - We like the low profile but I went to buy the 140 and my wife changed her mind at the last minute and we bought the miniscule 115 instead - Storage areas, one could safely say, are a touch thin on the ground


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> For extra storage; these things are invaluable
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080410.p.Car_Boot_Organiser.ar3
> 
> ...


Rats the nearest Lidl to us is east Leeds, about 24 miles away. That's two gallons of diesel.

Andy


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: You swopped your tranny for an RV Andy ? :lol: or do you mean each way :lol: edit me reading wrong  
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

OK Terry it's about 1.714 gals of diesel for the round trip but I thought I'd round it up for effect.

Andy

PS just had to fill a can for the lawnmower. £5.92 sheesh. 8O 8O


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

PS just had to fill a can for the lawnmower. £5.92 sheesh. 
I have last years petrol left :lol: :lol: 
it was my fault I misread your post :lol: 
terry


----------



## 111901 (May 4, 2008)

*Storage*

We have recently swapped our home build SWB Transit for a much larger Transit Duetto and are amazed by the lack of usable storage space. Even the overcab space is largely wasted when the two very rigid bed adaptor cushions are in there; insufficient space for the rest of the bedding.

Everything seems occupied with with additional fittings, equipment, shower, oven etc - just doesn't seem to be room for our ordinary holiday kit, outdoor equipment etc.

The old van was very simple but at least we could get everything into it. Even when space is provided in the Duetto it it largely wasted by fittings, for example the quite large box under the single seat has a wire tray which effectively halves its capacity.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

We bought the Adria Twin because it had a lot more space than our old van(not old really 2005 model Ducato Autosleeper) Its got a large space under the lift up bed, which is great.

However, as we all know, more space-more kit!!!! We are in the middle of sorting out and asking ourselves, Do we really need to carry all this stuff? We are in the middle of " decluttering" Wish us luck!!!

Ros.


----------

